# Elk Antlers?a



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Does anyone give these to their dog? I was just searching etsy and saw elk antlers for dogs. I've never seen or heard of giving them to dogs so i was wondering if anyone here had any experience with them. 

I don't even get my puppy for another 6 or 7 weeks and i'm already searching websites for things to buy! Not that i'm going to buy the antlers. I just came across them as I was looking at cute dog tags and beds!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think there is something similar called a stag bar which a few people give their dogs - apparently good for the dogs teeth!
I haven't given Vincent anything like that....yet! I think I might in the new year.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have tried deer antlers. On the plus side they are long lasting, clean and non smelly, the downside FOR ME is that they seem very hard don't seem to have much taste and Betty was not that interested in it!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I have tried deer antlers. On the plus side they are long lasting, clean and non smelly, the downside FOR ME is that they seem very hard don't seem to have much taste and Betty was not that interested in it!


Beau is eight months now and he loves his deer antlers. I only discovered them on this forum as I hadn't previously heard of them either. Just taken delivery of a new batch today - yum yum.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine enjoy pig and cow ears ... 

I think Mandy's (Embee) cockapoos enjoy a stag bar .. which I am planning to order for mine soon  ... a new years gift for being such lovely poos, oh and because I spoil them


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> I have tried deer antlers. On the plus side they are long lasting, clean and non smelly, the downside FOR ME is that they seem very hard don't seem to have much taste and Betty was not that interested in it!


Ditto for Dylan. He will occasionally have a chew but is pretty underwhelmed.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

I met get mine some for Christmas. I haven't bought them before as they seemed very expensive, but if they last it's not so bad.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have given mine elk antlers and they love them. I get the medium core ones and my standard poodle and little cockapoo love them. I order them from a man in Michigan and he has a super deal on them, got 3 good sized ones for $20 USD.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if you get the kind that is sawn in half....exposing the marrow down the length of the antler....dogs love them more! Lady loves hers....hours of chewing


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Ditto for Dylan. He will occasionally have a chew but is pretty underwhelmed.


Have you tried soaking it in water overnight or rubbing some honey into the end to get him started? Flo and Remy don't chew them all the while but will pick one up and have a good chew at least twice a day - usually when they settle on my lap for a hug while I have a coffee


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> Have you tried soaking it in water overnight or rubbing some honey into the end to get him started? Flo and Remy don't chew them all the while but will pick one up and have a good chew at least twice a day - usually when they settle on my lap for a hug while I have a coffee


Good Advice! and Lady is the same...about twice a day she will grab it and have a good chew....I leave it for her all the time. it would probably be more exciting if took it away. She is very excited when she gets a new one tho


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I did put a bit of peanut butter in the end where she had managed to get at
a bit of the marrow bone but once she'd licked it out she lost interest... will
give soaking it a go!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max loves his! He's happier with one of them than a kong now, strange dog!!

I've bought him 2 new ones for Xmas


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> I did put a bit of peanut butter in the end where she had managed to get at
> a bit of the marrow bone but once she'd licked it out she lost interest... will
> give soaking it a go!


Colin, if you boil it for three minutes....cool then give it to her it will soften it slightly and she may have fun with it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Amanda..what we do for our doggies eh


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't realize they were so popular! What age would be an ok time to give one to a puppy? I was at the pet store today and they were really, really expensive. I would definitely have to order them online.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Remy was chewing on a stag bar as soon as I got her at 8 weeks.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

My two love their stag bars, the lighter coloured ones seem to be softer. And better than them chewing on a chair leg.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Rupert barked at his when it arrived in the post. Then when he was reassured that it wasn't going to attack him he lost interest. He'll have a chew if I hold it for him but not that bothered. Now pigs ears are a whole different story


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Colin, if you boil it for three minutes....cool then give it to her it will soften it slightly and she may have fun with it.


Amanda, I tried this last night...and it worked!! - she was much more interested
in it..... I actually got a few minutes peace and quiet...great tip - THANKS


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

jaimebpa1 said:


> I didn't realize they were so popular! What age would be an ok time to give one to a puppy? I was at the pet store today and they were really, really expensive. I would definitely have to order them online.


Archies moderately likes his stag bar, but I will have a go at boiling it to soften and am sure that he was woof it down (pardon the pun )

I bought Archie a bone from our local independant pet store last week and asked them at what age they recommend giving puppies bones/stag bars etc. They said they have no specific age just when you think your pup is ready, she did go on to say that the Guide Dogs for Blind give their puppies bones to chew on from 6 weeks old  Now I'm not entirely convinced this is true, but seeing as the breeding centre is just down the road from us in Leamington Spa, I suspect there may be some truth in her claim 

x


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, my two just love their stag bars. It's the only thing (ie toy) they haven't destroyed! My youngest had one from 5 mths and it's the best thing I've ever bought, it's definitely
Stopped her from chewing anything like furniture. There quite pricey but well worth it, we have 3 scattered around the house. I say get one


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Amanda, I tried this last night...and it worked!! - she was much more interested
> in it..... I actually got a few minutes peace and quiet...great tip - THANKS


yay! That is awesome Colin! Glad ms. Betty Enjoyed!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't tried Mo's tip on boiling but the instructions that came with mine was to rub them with sandpaper if they lose interest in them.


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is Archie with his stag bar xmas morning,he loved it but will have to get a large next time as the medium was gone in 4 days.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Archie is so cute with his stag bar


----------

